# Venting dryer through cinder block foundation wall



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

this is the type of saw I like to use for cinder block. Then just pretty up the hole with trim.


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*hmmm*

Is there some kind of a chisel or something to make it prettier? I mean, I'm all for busting a hole but I don't want some jagged-looking mess. I can always pack in new concrete around it after I'm done.


----------



## Jim Hart (Feb 23, 2009)

You can use a 1/4" or 3/8" X 12" masonry drill bit to drill a series of holes in a 4" circle and then break out the middle with a hammer. Patch with morter after the vent pipe is installed.


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*yes*

I was thinking of that -- sounds like the perfect solution. Thanks!


----------



## woodlake (Apr 7, 2009)

wrangler said:


> this is the type of saw I like to use for cinder block. Then just pretty up the hole with trim.


Nice! :thumbup:

And here's the best trim available for the job. (no cutting/nailing required)


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with Jim on that one. It's not that hard at all to drill, say a dozen or so holes and then knock out the chunk. I actually make my holes somewhat tight, pass through the aluminum sheet metal dryer vent and then use silicone caulk to seal it.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jay, how old are the block. If you have older block that are 3 core, your probaly going to hit a web, which is a pain. If newer 2 core, you should have about 6" to get your pipe thru without a web. I would recommend the mortar to patch it too, it will last forever, & nothing says "I don't care" like Great stuff. :whistling2:


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*haha*

Totally... that's true. Yeah, I was planning on using cement patch just to give it a nice smooth look. The blocks are about 60 years old.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

jayp said:


> Totally... that's true. Yeah, I was planning on using cement patch just to give it a nice smooth look. The blocks are about 60 years old.


 
Then they are probably 3 cores, which only have maybe 3-4" between the webs. You can usually verify by looking at the top of the foundation wall, assuming it's still open.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Jay, as stated above examine your block and find the holllow center dimension between webs if you can. I drill 2" central vac tube acceses in these frequently and charge by the hole due to risk of core bit damage and cost of future replacement bits.

Older 3" block that I have done has tighter webs and is much harder material than the current stuff,....not fun to do by hand.:furious:

I would rent a core bit and large hammer drill or find a plumber/ electrician /HVAC guy and let him have the headache for 15 minutes of his time (with the right tools) and your cash.

Is it too big a hole to pass code if you go through the rim joist instead?


----------

